# Indietro tutta



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2011)

Nucleare, marcia indietro del governo 
 Prestigiacomo: “Non rischiamo le elezioni”      
                    Non solo il ministro dell'Ambiente, ma anche Paolo Romani, Umberto  Veronesi e lo stesso Berlusconi ingranano la retromarcia: "Necessario un  ripensamento". Preoccupazione per le ricadute elettorali. Il sondaggio  di Sky Tg24: "L'83 per cento degli italiani vuole affidarsi solo alle  energie rinnovabili"





Il ministro dell'Ambiente Stefania Prestigiacomo

 L’emergenza in Giappone è sempre più vicina a un vero e proprio incubo  nucleare. E, come avviene nel resto d’Europa, anche il governo italiano  ne deve prendere atto. Quelle che erano nei giorni scorsi polemiche  ingiustificate diventano oggi ragioni che spingono a ‘un momento di  riflessione’. Il ritorno all’atomo, sull’onda emotiva delle notizie che  arrivano dal Sol Levante, diventa un terreno scivoloso. Con il  referendum a giugno, vicinissimo alle amministrative, è concreto anche  il rischio di ricadute elettorali. ”E’ finita, non possiamo mica  rischiare le elezioni per il nucleare. Il ministro per l’Ambiente *Stefania Prestigiacomo*  in un clamoroso fuorionda, catturato dall’agenzia Dire, nel colloquio  con il portavoce Buonaiuti e il ministro Tremonti, si è tradita e ha  fatto comprendere come la pensa. “Basta, non possiamo perdere le  elezioni per il nucleare. E’ finita, non possiamo mica rischiare le  elezioni per il nucleare. Non facciamo cazzate. Bisogna uscirne ma in  maniera soft. Ora non dobbiamo fare nulla, si decide tra un mese” *(Leggi il blog di Tommaso Sodano)*.

Così arriva, chiara, una correzione di rotta. Che l’opposizione legge  come un evidente, anche se tardivo, passo indietro. Il nuovo corso,  improntato alla massima cautela, viene imposto dall’alto. La sicurezza  delle centrali nucleari è una priorità per il governo, avrebbe detto  ieri sera *Silvio Berlusconi* durante l’ufficio di  presidenza del Pdl, affrontando il tema dell’emergenza nucleare in  Giappone. Il premier ha quindi invitato i vertici del Pdl a guardare  all’Unione europea e ad allinearsi alle decisioni assunte in quella  sede. Immediata la presa di posizione pubblica del ministro dello  Sviluppo Economico *Paolo Romani*. Sul nucleare serve “un  momento di riflessione guardando agli eventi che stanno accadendo in  Giappone”. Tutti, suggerisce, “devono fermarsi un attimo, dobbiamo  capire se gli stress test in Europa garantiscono sicurezza a tutti” e  anche se “in Giappone l’evento è stato assolutamente straordinario e  imprevedibile per le dimensioni della portata sia del terremoto che  dello tsunami, dobbiamo tutti riflettere”.

Una pausa di riflessione ma non un ripensamento, almeno a livello  formale. “E’ fuori tempo e inappropriato discutere di stop definitivo al  programma nucleare”, chiarisce Romani, sottolineando che “il referendum  non è rinviabile”. Il ministro quindi, sulla scia di quanto già chiarito in Parlamento dal suo sottosegretario *Stefano Saglia*, assicura anche che “non si possono fare scelte così importanti come il nucleare senza la condivisione con i territori”.

Ritorna sui suoi passi anche *Umberto Veronesi*,  presidente dell’agenzia per la sicurezza nucleare: ”Noi abbiamo il  vantaggio di ripartire da zero e di poter fare scelte libere da vincoli e  siamo quindi nelle condizioni migliori per decidere con coscienza,  prudenza, intelligenza, e senza fretta”, ha detto Veronesi, commentando  le “gravi vicende dei quattro reattori giapponesi”. Quanto accaduto,  spiega l’oncologo “impone inevitabilmente a chi, come me, ha deciso di  occuparsi di sicurezza degli impianti nucleari e di salvaguardia della  popolazione, di mettere da parte lo sgomento e prendersi una pausa di  riflessione profonda”. ”Io rimango convinto che il mondo non possa fare a  meno del nucleare per sopravvivere” tuttavia “non posso evitare di  pormi degli interrogativi” e “vorrei personalmente approfondire e  riesaminare i piani ( che peraltro ho sempre ritenuto eccellenti) di  sviluppo nucleare del nostro Paese, anzi dell’Europa”. ”Le  caratteristiche di eccezionalità degli eventi giapponesi, dove al  terremoto si è associato lo tsunami e poi l’incidente atomico – ha  spiegato Veronesi – ha risvegliato in tutti noi paure ataviche e visioni  apocalittiche”.

Altrettanto netta, e rilevante, la posizione del leader della Lega, *Umberto Bossi*. Sulle centrali nucleari “è il territorio che decide”, scandisce. E, a proposito del no del governatore veneto, *Luca Zaia*,  a centrali nel suo territorio, il Senatur aggiunge: “Il Veneto non  vuole il nucleare. E’ autosufficiente”. Il referendum e il rapporto con  le regioni diventano dunque due spine che cui il governo dovrà fare i  conti. Come evidenziano gli esponenti dell’opposizione. Il leader  dell’Idv, *Antonio Di Pietro*, invita a non boicottare la  consultazione referendaria. “Più che fermarsi per riflettere su cosa  occorre fare sul piano tecnico, bisogna dare la parola agli italiani.  Infatti, alla luce di quanto è accaduto in Giappone e che potrebbe  ancora accadere, è necessario stabilire, in maniera forte e chiara, la  posizione del nostro Paese. L’Italia si faccia porta bandiera  dell’abbandono del nucleare come fonte di energia, puntando tutto sulle  rinnovabili”.

Dal Pd, attraverso *Massimo D’Alema* ospite di Annozero, arriva esplicita una richiesta: “Sarebbe ragionevole *abbandonare quel progetto*,  siamo convinti che non sia conveniente per l’Italia in questo momento  investire enormi risorse per una tecnologia nucleare ormai obsoleta” e  ha aggiunto “vale la pena investire tanti soldi per una tecnologia  vecchia?”. Poi l’ex ministro degli Esteri che ha confermato il sì del Pd  al referendum contro il nucleare, ha concluso: “Voteremo sì per  bloccare il piano nucleare del governo”.

Sempre dalla fila del Pd arriva poi l’invito a chiarire il rapporto con  le regioni. “Molti esponenti del governo oggi affermano che il nucleare  non si farà contro il volere delle Regioni e dei territori. Peccato che  la maggioranza abbia appena approvato in Parlamento una legge che  autorizza l’esatto contrario e che consente di costruire centrali  nucleari e impianti di stoccaggio di scorie con un atto di forza in caso  di contrarietà delle istituzioni locali”, evidenzia *Ermete Realacci*,  responsabile Green Economy del partito. Le difficoltà del nucleare si  legano alle scelte sul fronte delle rinnovabili. E anche alla necessità  di riequilibrare il mix energetico italiano, nettamente sbilanciato sul  gas. E* Andrea Clavarino*, presidente Assocarboni,  assicura che in Italia “il carbone è pronto a fare la sua parte”. A  patto che il governo “riprenda in mano la barra della politica  energetica”. Oggi, spiega, “l’unica alternativa reale, pronta, per  produrre energia elettrica è il carbone”. Come dimostrano anche tutti i  casi in cui la materia prima è intervenuta per contenere emergenze nate  nel mercato del gas o nella gestione del nucleare. “In Francia, tre anni  fa, a causa della siccità, non c’è stata abbastanza acqua per  raffreddare i reattori, che hanno girato al minimo. Bene, in  quell’occasione, il carbone ha sostituito l’atomo per assicurare energia  elettrica ai francesi”, ricorda. Ancora, con la sospensione delle  forniture di gas dall’Ucraina, “il carbone ha scongiurato i black out  elettrici”. Ora, prosegue Clavarino, “certamente si farà ricorso al  carbone per compensare gli stop alle centrali nucleari in Giappone e in  Europa”.

Anche gli italiani, secondo il sondaggio del giorno di *Sky Tg24*, ritengono all’83 per cento che l’Italia, paese del sole e del vento, debba puntare decisamente *solo sulle energie alternative*. Il 17 per cento degli aderenti alla rilevazione, invece, non crede che si possa fare a meno del nucleare.

*Antonio Tajani*, vicepresidente della Commissione  europea e responsabile per l’industria, ha auspicato oggi a Madrid la  tenuta di un vertice Ue sull’energia dopo l’incidente della centrale di  Fukushima in Giappone e la crisi libica. “Oggi abbiamo il problema del  nucleare in Giappone, quello del petrolio e del gas nell’Africa del  Nord. Che cosa succederà in Libia? Il dibattito deve essere a livello  europeo”, ha detto  durante un incontro con imprenditori, politici e  giornalisti nella capitale spagnola. Tajani ha chiesto che venga riunito  un “consiglio dei capi di stato e di governo europei, per parlare di  una strategia energetica Ue, su nucleare, petrolio, altre fonti”, e  anche della “sicurezza nucleare”. “Tutti parlano del Giappone” ha detto  ancora il vicepresidente della Commissione europea, “ma che cosa succede  con il petrolio?”. I trattati Ue sanciscono le competenze nazionali in  materia di energia, ha ricordato Tajani, ma nella situazione attuale, ha  avvertito, “non si può lasciare la politica dell’energia solo a livello  nazionale”.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...omo-non-possiamo-rischiare-le-elezioni/98385/
----------------------------------------------------------

Stefa'....ma vaffa' i bukkin'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

*Ecco la vera storia del Ministro dell'ambiente Stefania Prestigiacomo   *​ 


Incidenze malformazioni infantili causate dall'impatto industriale nel perimetro siracusa priolo augusta.
​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWfUIk1uDHE

*E questo e' quello che si sapeva nel 2007 (4 anni fa )*​


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Ecco la vera storia del Ministro dell'ambiente Stefania Prestigiacomo   *​
> 
> 
> Incidenze malformazioni infantili causate dall'impatto industriale nel perimetro siracusa priolo augusta.
> ...


Subito a Fukushima  a fa' da tappo al reattore 3...sta stronza..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Marzo 2011)

Ma il nucleare è rinnovabile 

Il problema sono le centrali nucleari grandi. Le piccole non danno alcun problema ed è un fatto conosciuto e confermato. Ma chi vorrebbe tenersi una centrale ogni blocco di condominio o zona industriale? Nessuno.

Inoltre parla contro il costo. Un grammo di Uranio arricchito costa circa US$2000, e per un impianto minimo ci vogliono circa 2 chili = 4 milioni di dollari. Con tutto il contorno non è fattibile. E dopo 5 anni si deve sostituire il carburante. Le scorie sono poi elaborate in centrali particolari, per trasformarle assieme al Plutonio in carburante ultra-reattivo, quale si trovava nei reattori di Cernobyl e in tutti i reattori del Giappone.

Invece di parlare contro il nucleare, proponiamo i vasti terreni privati dei nostri politici come deposito delle scorie, e si vedrà entro breve tempo nascere qualunque altra alternativa che si possa trovare


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Invece di parlare contro il nucleare, proponiamo i vasti terreni privati dei nostri politici come deposito delle scorie, e si vedrà entro breve tempo nascere qualunque altra alternativa che si possa trovare


Concordo ma modifico i terreni con il culo dei nostri politici...sai ci hanno fatto così tanto il culo negli anni che vorrei come risultasse scomodo per loro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Marzo 2011)

Fatevi una googolata cercando "centrali idroelettriche dismesse".
Vi si apre un mondo, dove si scopre che i bacini idroelettrici nel nord Italia sono migliaia, ma la maggior parte sono in disuso perchè di piccole dimensioni.
Utilizzando gli stessi bacini con turbine ed alternatori moderni, oggi avremmo una produzione di energia enorme rispetto al passato.
Consideriamo alcune cose:

- i bacini sono già esistenti, e la maggior parte sono in piena sicurezza. Alcuni sono perfino naturali, quindi gli ambientalisti non possono romper l'anima
- L'investimento per la ricostruzione, a valle, delle vere e proprie centrali è senza dubbio di molto minore rispetto a qualsiasi centrale nucleare. Sarebbe possibile creare piccole cooperative o società private di produzione (alcuni lo hanno già fatto: un paese intero dalle mie parti si è associato per la conduzione di una centrale che alimenta tutto l'abitato. E vendono pure all'Enel!)
- Non esiste alcun tipo di incremento dei rischi, anzi, i bacini sarebbero ulteriormente monitorati.
- la produzione di energia sarebbe elevatissima, per quanto molto frazionata: consideriamo che in passato tutti quei bacini dovevano sopperire ad una richiesta per produzione industriale ben più alta di quella di oggi (oggi le aziende economizzano rispetto a un tempo, dovendo pagare l'energia ad altri e subire le fluttuazioni del petrolio).
C'è chi ipotizza addirittura che solo attraverso il ripristino di tutti questi bacini, concentrati prevalentemente in Piemonte e Lombardia, si potrebbe arrivare a vendere, non comprare energia all'estero!!!!

Ultima, però triste considerazione, il fatto che essendo così frazionati gli investimenti necessari, i soliti noti farebbero notevolmente più fatica a farci la cresta piuttosto che su una torta bella grassa come una centrale nucleare. Questo è probabilmente il primo motivo per cui non è stato fatto ancora nulla o quasi.

Insomma, ci vorrebbe qualcuno con le palle capace di mettere insieme uno studio di fattibilità e radunare gli investitori. Ma farebbe la fine, mi sa, di quello che ha realizzato il nuovo servizio ferroviario Torino-Milano e che si è visto impedire le fermate intermedie per "tutela della libera concorrenza".


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2011)

Beh comunque la pensiate, le centrali al torio sono state volutamente ignorate perche' non "creano" elementi utili per le armi atomiche....

sentite Rubbia e tenete presente che l'India ne sta facendo a carrettate ed il Canada sta iniziando...

fanculo america...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xrqu4GeU1c


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2011)

Una volta c'erano delle piccole centrali con turbina kaplan, stupende e piccole, servono per dare energia dove il salto d'acqua è piuttosto contenuto (ma proprio piccolo, come una chiusa di un fiume). Il loro problema era il frazionamento eccessivo, perchè risptto anche ai bacini idroelettrici più scrausi  producevano poco, ma il loro vantaggio è dato dal creare chiuse nei fiumi e quindi una possibile navigabilità, energia elettrica per paesi vicino ai fiumi e quindi una minore dispersione della corrente rispetto ai grandissimi fornitori.
La nostra rete elettrica è vecchia e fatta per gestire enormi impianti di produzione, ma si sta già pensando di modificarla per gestirne tanti e frazionati (anche un impianto casalingo fotovoltaico è un frazionamento) di modo tale da abbassare al minimo le perdite di carico. 
Sinceramente idroelettrico legato a molto fotovoltaico (per me dovrebbe essere obbligatorio per legge nei nuovi edifici) legato ad un uso più intelligente della corrente stessa potrebbe essere la porta per un futuro adeguato, legato allo stoccaggio di energia sotto forma di idrogeno (ci stanno lavorando in maniera  interessante), utile per l'automotive e per anche altre cosettine.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una volta c'erano delle piccole centrali con turbina kaplan, stupende e piccole, servono per dare energia dove il salto d'acqua è piuttosto contenuto (ma proprio piccolo, come una chiusa di un fiume). Il loro problema era il frazionamento eccessivo, perchè risptto anche ai bacini idroelettrici più scrausi  producevano poco, ma il loro vantaggio è dato dal creare chiuse nei fiumi e quindi una possibile navigabilità, energia elettrica per paesi vicino ai fiumi e quindi una minore dispersione della corrente rispetto ai grandissimi fornitori.
> La nostra rete elettrica è vecchia e fatta per gestire enormi impianti di produzione, ma si sta già pensando di modificarla per gestirne tanti e frazionati (anche un impianto casalingo fotovoltaico è un frazionamento) di modo tale da abbassare al minimo le perdite di carico.
> Sinceramente idroelettrico legato a molto fotovoltaico (per me dovrebbe essere obbligatorio per legge nei nuovi edifici) legato ad un uso più intelligente della corrente stessa potrebbe essere la porta per un futuro adeguato, legato allo stoccaggio di energia sotto forma di idrogeno (ci stanno lavorando in maniera  interessante), utile per l'automotive e per anche altre cosettine.


Guarda che gia' attualmente un edificio ben coibentato, con infissi adeguati etcetc, risparmia dal 30 al 45%....

ci piazzi una pompa geotermica e pannelli fotovoltaici e riscaldi e raffreschi tutto l'anno...

con i surplus di energia ci guadagni anche....ora vedremo comunque se anche sugli incentivi revocati non faranno un'altra marcia indietro queste teste di cazzo che ci governano...ed un sentito grazie anche a quelle altre che ce l'hanno mannati al potere...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2011)

Onestamente sono per considerare gli incentivi un regalo al momento per favorire la diffusione, ma possono perdurare solo per pochi utenti, vorrei invee vedere il problema in futuro, quando ovviamente nessuno metterà incentivi. 
Il problema principale degli incentivi è che c'è il furbo che li sfrutta per ben altro, un sistema tipicamente italiano che dovremmo guardare con sospetto, mentre i furbi al giorno d'oggi vengono sempre considerati dei validi, io l considero dei grandi sfigati e ladri.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Onestamente sono per considerare gli incentivi un regalo al momento per favorire la diffusione, ma possono perdurare solo per pochi utenti, vorrei invee vedere il problema in futuro, quando ovviamente nessuno metterà incentivi.
> Il problema principale degli incentivi è che c'è il *furbo* che li sfrutta per ben altro, un sistema tipicamente italiano che dovremmo guardare con sospetto, mentre i furbi al giorno d'oggi vengono sempre considerati dei validi, io l considero dei grandi sfigati e ladri.


 Ma sono anche le associazioni come ad esempio la CNA che ha promosso un bando che mira alla sovvenzione mirata ad alcune aziende. Il bando in particolare promuove la rimozione di amianto e il montaggio di impianti fotovoltaici in pacchetto indivisibile. Io che mi intendo di fotovoltaici so con certezza che le società che fanno entrambe le cose sono forse 1 o 2 in Italia. Quindi è una schifezza e questo è che gli ho risposto:



> Egregi Imprenditori,
> 
> trasmettiamo in allegato la circolare - e la relativa scheda informativa - inerente il bando della Regione Emilia Romagna per l'erogazione di contributi a interventi integrati di rimozione coperture in amianto e installazione di impianti fotovoltaici.
> 
> ...





> Ecco un bando che si dimosta alquanto di parte e inutilizzabile se non dalle aziende specializzate che "casualmente" offrono entrambi i servizi.
> 
> Io lo trovo una vergogna di offrire bandi di questo genere agli imprenditori della CNA, che probabilmente non potranno usufruirne. Assieme alle notifiche del passato recente, completa un quadro della CNA che non mi piace: pubblicità apparentemente a favore degli imprenditori ma in realtà a favore di una sconosciuta associazione attraverso il Bologna Calcio, per indurci a spendere cifre a valore prestabilito ("minimo 200") a favore di cosa?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Onestamente sono per considerare gli incentivi un regalo al momento per favorire la diffusione, ma possono perdurare solo per pochi utenti, vorrei invee vedere il problema in futuro, quando ovviamente nessuno metterà incentivi.
> Il problema principale degli incentivi è che c'è il furbo che li sfrutta per ben altro, un sistema tipicamente italiano che dovremmo guardare con sospetto, mentre i furbi al giorno d'oggi vengono sempre considerati dei validi, io l considero dei grandi sfigati e ladri.


Gli incentivi per le rinnovabili ci sono anche all'estero, in italia erano superiori perche' col cip6 erano in bolletta e non sborsati tutti da pantalone, ma escludendo i Moratti della situazione ed anche ridotti sono soldi ben spesi senza effetti collaterali e catastrofici.....

tu invece pensi che i 100 miliardi minimi previsti per fare le centrali in Italy li tirerebbero fuori solo i privati e non anche tu?

e lo smaltimento delle scorie omaggio?

ed il decommision delle centrali a fine ciclo omaggio?

sai quanto stiamo spendendo per chiudere Caorso, Trino e compagnia bella che non sono ancora chiuse?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2011)

Un altro fallito che cerca di salvare la faccia...

troppo tardi emerita Testa, ti sei sputtanato gia' da mo'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Nucleare: Testa, incidente Giappone molto molto grave 
 			 			 				Roma, 18 mar. (Adnkronos)- Sarebbe davvero "sciocco far finta di  niente" dopo l'incidente nucleare in Giappone, un incidente "molto,  molto grave" ed il "governo italiano sta facendo quello che sta facendo  tutta l'Europa, una riflessione per capire bene cosa sta succedendo". Lo  ha affermato il presidente del Forum Nucleare Italiano, Chicco Testa,  parlando ai microfoni de "La telefonata", la rubrica di Maurizio  Belpietro in onda all'interno di Mattino Cinque, su Canale 5. Testa ha  aggiunto che l'Europa deve trovare le soluzioni perché non possiamo  rinunciare all'energia atomica.
(Ada/g/Adnkronos)
18-MAR-11 10:47

--------------------------------------------------

a Chi'...vaffa' i bukkin' pur' tu...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Marzo 2011)

La realtà che il governo d'Italia fa solo da pappagallo. Non vale nulla quel che dicono e che non fanno. Resta a vedere quanti pappagalli ci sono nel mondo. Non credo che il nucleare verrà abbandonato, troppi interessi ed è troppo bello per giocarci sporco.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La realtà che il governo d'Italia fa solo da pappagallo. Non vale nulla quel che dicono e che non fanno. Resta a vedere quanti pappagalli ci sono nel mondo. Non credo che il nucleare verrà abbandonato, troppi interessi ed è troppo bello per giocarci sporco.


Secondo me l'11 marzo ha segnato a livello mondiale lo spartiacque per l'era post nucleare...

nel '87 in Italia, la gente era poco informata e rifiuto' con la pancia il nuke, adesso e' un'altra era per la consapevolezza e la gente adesso rifiuta con la testa...che e' peggio...

il ladrocinio ha lo stesso tante altre forme per esibirsi oltre il nuke vecchia maniera.......


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sai quanto stiamo spendendo per chiudere Caorso, Trino e compagnia bella che non sono ancora chiuse?


Quelle in effetti non le avrei mai chiuse! Una centrale nucleare non si spegne, va avanti anche se non produce corrente e quelle sono state accese per anni mentre noi che facevamo??? Comrpavamo energia nucleare dalla francia....che idioti!!! Il tutto per uno stupido referendum dove ha votato lo stupido popolino. Ovvio che è stato giusto non farne altre, ma quelle, cazzo potevano farle funzionare!!! 
Noi Italiani siamo noti per le stronzate, quelle furono delle immani stronzate usate dalla politica per seguire consensi.
Del resto per me un ottimo sistema senza avere degli incentivi sarebbe eliminazione totale dell'iva (10% in questo caso) e la totale detrazione dalle tasse, quello sarebbe un simpatico incentivo. (a conti fatti manco piccolo)


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quelle in effetti non le avrei mai chiuse! Una centrale nucleare non si spegne, va avanti anche se non produce corrente e quelle sono state accese per anni mentre noi che facevamo??? Comrpavamo energia nucleare dalla francia....che idioti!!! Il tutto per uno stupido referendum dove ha votato lo stupido popolino. Ovvio che è stato giusto non farne altre, ma quelle, cazzo potevano farle funzionare!!!
> Noi Italiani siamo noti per le stronzate, quelle furono delle immani stronzate usate dalla politica per seguire consensi.
> Del resto per me un ottimo sistema senza avere degli incentivi sarebbe eliminazione totale dell'iva (10% in questo caso) e la totale detrazione dalle tasse, quello sarebbe un simpatico incentivo. (a conti fatti manco piccolo)


Vedo che sei cascato anche tu come una pera cotta nella propaganda pro-nuke...

solo il 12% compriamo dalla Francia e di notte a prezzo stracciato perche' loro avendo il surplus e non potendo immagazzinarlo ce lo svendono...

lo schifo e' che l'Enel invece a noi lo ricarica con una grossa speculazione....

comunque perche' ti dicono di fare andare la lavatrice o i grandi elettrodomestici la sera?...

La Germania sta puntando sul solare per percentuali iperboliche e noi che abbiamo anche piu' sole stiamo indietro...

e' roba da matti...

bisogna puntare immediatamente sul risparmio energetico e ti ritrovi con quasi un 50% in meno di necessita' dalla sera alla mattina...


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vedo che sei cascato anche tu come una pera cotta nella propaganda pro-nuke...
> 
> solo il 12% compriamo dalla Francia e di notte a prezzo stracciato perche' loro avendo il surplus e non potendo immagazzinarlo ce lo svendono...
> 
> ...


Non ci sono caduto per nulla, è solo che: C'erano tre centrali nucelari in Italia fatte e finite e due in funzione e per un referendum le abbiamo fatte andare senza però usare la corrente che potevano darci, erano comunque pericolose, tanto valeva usarle e basta e non produrne altre. Oltretutto io conoscevo un tecnico che ha lavorato in una di esse, per colpa del referendum ha perso il lavoro perchè un tecnico nucelare è poco rivendibile in altro settore , poveretto, ha fatto carriera come netturbino. 
Il solare è una possibilità, ma...bisogna creare pannelli fotovoltaici buoni, aderenti ad uno standard, che siano meno inquinanti in produzione e che a scapito della resa costino anche meno (al massimo si aggiungono pannelli per avere il pareggio di potenza), ottimi sarebbero i pannelli ibridi fotovoltaico-solare termico, perchè onestamente anche l'acqua calda è pur sempre un risparmio di combustibile. 
Ora come ora con il mercato del solare che c'è nel 2015 supereremo la Germania, quindi niente da piangere sul fatto che siano più  avanti, non si può recuperare tutto in un anno.
Lo soc he compriamo l'energia elettrica di notte dalla Francia perchè i reattori nucleari non possono parzializzare la produzione e devono sempre essere in funzione, tranne uno che fu parzializzato da una schiera di deficienti :mrgreen: e puff che partì il reattore numero 4 che tutti conoscono!


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non ci sono caduto per nulla, è solo che: C'erano tre centrali nucelari in Italia fatte e finite e due in funzione e per un referendum le abbiamo fatte andare senza però usare la corrente che potevano darci, erano comunque pericolose, tanto valeva usarle e basta e non produrne altre. Oltretutto io conoscevo un tecnico che ha lavorato in una di esse, per colpa del referendum ha perso il lavoro perchè un tecnico nucelare è poco rivendibile in altro settore , poveretto, ha fatto carriera come netturbino.
> Il solare è una possibilità, ma...bisogna creare pannelli fotovoltaici buoni, aderenti ad uno standard, che siano meno inquinanti in produzione e che a scapito della resa costino anche meno (al massimo si aggiungono pannelli per avere il pareggio di potenza), ottimi sarebbero i pannelli ibridi fotovoltaico-solare termico, perchè onestamente anche l'acqua calda è pur sempre un risparmio di combustibile.
> Ora come ora con il mercato del solare che c'è nel 2015 supereremo la Germania, quindi niente da piangere sul fatto che siano più  avanti, non si può recuperare tutto in un anno.
> Lo soc he compriamo l'energia elettrica di notte dalla Francia perchè i reattori nucleari non possono parzializzare la produzione e devono sempre essere in funzione, tranne uno che fu parzializzato da una schiera di deficienti :mrgreen: e puff che partì il reattore numero 4 che tutti conoscono!


Ce ne sarebbe da controbattere....:mrgreen:

La Germania il fotovoltaico lo costruisce anche e non lo importa soltanto come facciamo noi avendo quindi beneficio degli incentivi italici alla faccia nostra...aspetta ancora a costruirli...aspetta.....:mrgreen:

l'altro cavallo vincente e' il solare termodinamico brevettato da Rubbia che rilascia energia anche di notte...

pensa che quando dirigeva l'Enea voleva costruire una centrale pilota in Sicilia con questo sistema ma quando arrivo' il nano lo caccio' e se ne ando' in Spagna ove gli fecero ponti d'oro...

risultato:
la Spagna ha le centrali piu' grandi del mondo...

grazie anche a te che sostieni quella testa di cazzo di Berlusca...

grazie Danie'....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ce ne sarebbe da controbattere....:mrgreen:
> 
> La Germania il fotovoltaico lo costruisce anche e non lo importa soltanto come facciamo noi avendo quindi beneficio degli incentivi italici alla faccia nostra...aspetta ancora a costruirli...aspetta.....:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Rubbia e' stimato e molto rispettato fuori da mamma patria  :up:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Rubbia e' stimato e molto rispettato fuori da mamma patria  :up:


Ma anche qua e' stimato, chissa' perche' non da quelle teste di cazzo che casualmente stanno verso la destra dell'emiciclo...

Rubbia sul suo solare termodinamico:

” Il solare termodinamico oggi costa 10/11 centesimi al Kwh e si prevede  che entro il 2020 si riduca a 6 centesimi al Kwh. Questo non lo dico  io, lo dicono la World Bank, il Department of Energy americano e la IEA  (International Energy Agency): gruppi estremamente seri, che fanno degli  studi di mercato, concludono che effettivamente stiamo avvicinandoci ad  una situazione dove il costo del solare termodinamico sarà, senza  sussidi, uguale o confrontabile a quello dei fossili. “


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma anche qua e' stimato, chissa' perche' non da quelle teste di cazzo che casualmente stanno verso la destra dell'emiciclo...
> 
> Rubbia sul suo solare termodinamico:
> 
> ” Il solare termodinamico oggi costa 10/11 centesimi al Kwh e si prevede  che entro il 2020 si riduca a 6 centesimi al Kwh. Questo non lo dico  io, lo dicono la World Bank, il Department of Energy americano e la IEA  (International Energy Agency): gruppi estremamente seri, che fanno degli  studi di mercato, concludono che effettivamente stiamo avvicinandoci ad  una situazione dove il costo del solare termodinamico sarà, senza  sussidi, uguale o confrontabile a quello dei fossili. “



Stermi', che ti posso dire  ... andiamo avanti ...


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2011)

Allora!!! Le stime sui costi del solare termodinamico sono contrastanti, perchè alcune danno un costo di 5-6 volte quello di un impianto termico con sistema cogenerativo (mica poco in termini totali).   Lo conosco bensssimo questo impianto, visto che Rubbia non ne ha il brevetto (prima cosa) e perchè è una tecnologia vecchia come non mai. C'è comunque un impianto pilota in Italia e funziona con sali di sodio fusi che mantengono una temperatura di circa 873K il  serbatoio di callore che legato ad un sistema a un sistema a  ciclo Rankine produce corrente. 
Questa tecnologia pilota da noi in un certo periodo fu messa in atto peer la prima volta  in california nel 1981 e poi nel 1982 in un secondo sito dopo l'incendio del primo.
La sua produzione dovrebbe essere situata in zone Italiane ad alto irraggiamento solare creando batterie di specchi enormi ed  è questo il suo massimo difetto. Perchè le zone che dovrebbero opspitare tali centrali non sono in grando ancora di farlo per via di:
1) Corruzione generalizzata
2) Malavita
Queste due condizioni creerebbero legandosi al solare termodinamico dei disastri  immani con il rischio di creare problemi non da poco.
Stermì, non mi piace essere offeso per quello che ho votato, perchè se una volta ho votato Prodazzo ciucciati il cazzo e l'altra volta Berlusconi nano di sottodimensioni ci sarà il motivo che Veltroni (persona che ho stimato) non ha mandato Prodazzo a fanculo. Finchè la politica sarà tifo da stadio solo l'ignoranza sarà a prevalere. 
I pannelli fotovoltaici li prendiamo da altri, non è il governo che deve produrli, sono gli imprenditori che devono farlo ed ora non vogliono e non possono, quindi amen! Siamo indietro? Ok, è evidente, ma se continuamo a non fare nulla per riprenderci e andiamo avanti dicendo la stessa boiata allora siamo alla frutta, io per ora vedo molto bene per il sistema consumer una produzione delocalizzata a fotovoltaico, in futuro si potrà  pensare al solare termondinamico, ma per questo c'è bisogno di una maturazione di una coscienza sociale in tutte le persone dove queste verranno impiantate e comunque creerebbero un problema di dipendenza centralizzata dalla corrente e perdite di carico estreme.


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Rubbia sul suo solare termodinamico:


Sottolineo che Rubbia è un fisico, l'idea delle centrali solari termodinamiche sono ben più  vecchie e iddeate da  chi ha una preparazione tecnica superiore a Rubbia che scusatemi, anche se è un Nobel non ci vuole poi molto.
Parliamo di automobili??? Chi ha mai sentito parlare  di batterie Nichel-Zinco che hanno dei difetti rispetto a quelle al Litio, ma costano molto meno, sono riciclabiili al 98,9% e sarebbero già utilizzabili in macchine elettriche che per ora usano costosissime e fuori di testa batterie al Litio.
Perchè non se ne parla??? perchè chi produce altro non ha necesssità di far trapelare qualcosa e tanto per dire, di tali batterie sotto forma di pile ne ho 8 ed hanno una DDP pari a 1,7V l'una, ottimo per la mia macchina fotografica.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Marzo 2011)

I costi del fotovoltaico sono anche oltre 10 volte superiori se consideriamo alcuni fattori:


la produzione dei chip a silicio (wafer) richiedono altissime risorse e costano un occhio alla testa, perché si possono usare soltanto i sistemi con efficienza garantita a lungo termine
grazie a questo costo, il prezzo per ogni Watt/ora è elevato. Vedi tabella in http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solarzelle#Technische_Merkmale
un sistema solare è utile soltanto in abbinamento delle batterie ricaricabili; dato che devono avere caratteristiche particolari, costano, in media €180 per ognuno, contro gli €60 delle batterie normali a piombo; queste batterie vanno sostituite ogni 3-5 anni
lo smaltimento delle batterie ricaricabili è difficile, a meno che non siano prodotte apposta per un facile smantellamento, che poi però richiede impianti fotovoltaici speciali per garantire la sicurezza
l'impianto richiede una centrale elettronica controllata da microchip e computer; inoltre sono necessari convertitori per 220V/50Hz efficienti; la perdita media è del 15%
gli impianti grossi sono calamite per i fulmini grazie alla massa mettallica molto superiore alla media
gli pannelli devono essere raffreddati di estate e scaldati di inverno
i pannelli devono seguire la luce per un'efficienza ottimale durante la giornata
Insomma gente, il fotovoltaico non rende. 1 kW/ora costa di materiale circa €2000 ogni 25 anni, più €600 ogni 5 anni per la sostituzione delle batterie, più il costo della costruzione dei pannelli, più il costo della centrale elettronica, antifulmini, meccanismi di inseguimento della luce oppure guida degli specchi.

Unica reale soluzione, a livello fotovoltaico, è l'utilizzo di specchi a inseguimento, sistema ultraefficiente di raffreddamento e utilizzo diretto della corrente. Ma a questo punto non c'è corrente quando piove e di notte.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora!!! Le stime sui costi del solare termodinamico sono contrastanti, perchè alcune danno un costo di 5-6 volte quello di un impianto termico con sistema cogenerativo (mica poco in termini totali).   Lo conosco bensssimo questo impianto, visto che Rubbia non ne ha il brevetto (prima cosa) e perchè è una tecnologia vecchia come non mai. C'è comunque un impianto pilota in Italia e funziona con sali di sodio fusi che mantengono una temperatura di circa 873K il  serbatoio di callore che legato ad un sistema a un sistema a  ciclo Rankine produce corrente.
> Questa tecnologia pilota da noi in un certo periodo fu messa in atto peer la prima volta  in california nel 1981 e poi nel 1982 in un secondo sito dopo l'incendio del primo.
> La sua produzione dovrebbe essere situata in zone Italiane ad alto irraggiamento solare creando batterie di specchi enormi ed  è questo il suo massimo difetto. Perchè le zone che dovrebbero opspitare tali centrali non sono in grando ancora di farlo per via di:
> 1) Corruzione generalizzata
> ...


Vedo che ti sei documentato ma male...:mrgreen:

Il sistema si chiama Archimede perche' ricalca gli specchi ustori proprio di Archimede, quindi Rubbia non ha brevettato il sistema di specchi ma la miscela di sali, la vernice speciale dei tubi e parte del sistema scambiatore di calore, mix che appunto ha un alto rendimento di cessione ANCHE DI NOTTE, dell'energia accumulata , rispetto ad altre soluzioni....

poi per essere precisi, il brevetto lo ha messo a nome Enea che lui dirigeva all'epoca, ecco perche' non risulta il suo nome su quel mix....

quei costi che riporti chi li ha conteggiati?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> I costi del fotovoltaico sono anche oltre 10 volte superiori se consideriamo alcuni fattori:
> 
> 
> la produzione dei chip a silicio (wafer) richiedono altissime risorse e costano un occhio alla testa, perché si possono usare soltanto i sistemi con efficienza garantita a lungo termine
> ...


E' un settore i cui costi sono abbattibili con l'economia di scala e con la ricerca di nuovi materiali....secondo me parlare di costi e' relativo e da guardare in prospettiva...

comunque che un problema ad un impianto anche casalingo, non dia effetti nucleari, anche ammesso che i costi siano superiori pero' si e' in una fase iniziale, sono soldi ben spesi....

calcola anche che adesso i costi in Giappone sono a carico della collettivita' e non della Tepco.....

calcolate tutto, costo di costruzione delle centrali con smaltimento scorie e decommisioning a carico completo della collettivita'....

per me e' da pirla spendere cifre stellari con rogne simili...

comunque qua c'e' una lampadina accesa sul costo in bolletta e dirada la nebbia della propaganda alzata ad arte...
--------------------------------------------------------------
Quanto incidono veramente le rinnovabili nella nostra bolletta?
Si è visto che il provvedimento Cip 6 del 1992 promuove la realizzazione di impianti alimentati a fonti rinnovabili e assimilate attraverso la remunerazione dell'energia a un prezzo garantito. In sostanza il privato cittadino ha devoluto, a partire dal 1992, parte della sua bolletta ENEL, allo scopo enemerito di finanziare risorse energetiche non inquinanti.
In conseguenza di questo il 76% dei quasi 40 mld di euro di questi fondi è andato a finanziare le energie da fonti “assimilate” lasciando quasi “ferme” le rinnovabili. Il valore del CIP6 viene aggiornato trimestralmente dal GSE e rappresenta, mediamente, un valore di 60-70 euro/anno nella bolletta degli italiani.
Se si vuole ridurre la bolletta degli italiani (o farne usi migliori) basta tagliare le “assimilate” alle energie rinnovabili in quanto con quanto introdotto in bolletta nel 1992 si continua a dare soldi per l’incenerimento dei rifiuti assimilandoli alle rinnovabili. Una critica costante apparsa sulla stampa è relativa agli oneri che la collettività deve sostenere per coprire gli incentivi erogati alle fonti rinnovabili. APER è andata a fare un calcolo preciso degli impatti in bolletta delle sovvenzioni alle rinnovabili.

Considerando una bolletta media di 425 €/anno si può vedere come 31 € siano destinati alle voci A3 (per la promozione della produzione di energia da fonti rinnovabili), A2 (componente per lo smantellamento delle centrali nucleari) e MCT (ulteriore componente a favore dei siti che ospitano centrali nucleari e impianti del ciclo del combustibile nucleare, fino al definitivo smantellamento degli impianti (anche se in realtà ora non si parla più di smantellare ma di ricostruire centrali nucleari). Dietro queste sigle si nascondono varie spese che nulla hanno a che vedere con le fonti rinnovabili:

- 5,2 € sono destinati allo smantellamento delle centrali nucleari. Considerato che le 3 centrali italiane sono state “spente” nel lontano 1987, si può facilmente intuire quale sia l’enorme spreco di denaro anno dopo anno per la messa in sicurezza e la gestione (impossibile) del problema scorie;

- 2,8 € vengono regalati alla grandi imprese energivore, come cementifici e acciaierie, per fornire loro energia a basso prezzo. L’Unione Europea ha già multato varie volte il nostro Paese perché questa è una pratica di concorrenza sleale;

- 8,4 € vengono destinati alle cosiddette “assimilabili” ovvero all’energia prodotta bruciando i rifiuti (inceneritori) e gli scarti dei processi di raffinazione del petrolio. In 9 anni sono stati spesi 33 Miliardi di € per sovvenzionare questa energia, altamente inquinante e fonte di gravissime patologie.

Rimangono quindi meno di 15 € all’anno, pari a 1.25 €/mese, di fondi realmente spesi per le rinnovabili e solo parte di questi fondi vanno al fotovoltaico.

Asso Energie Future ha presentato a febbraio 2011 in una conferenza stampa al Senato un calcolo preciso di quanto impattano in bolletta i finanziamenti alle rinnovabili: dal 2011 costano circa 1,70 € al mese nella bolletta elettrica (0,60 fino al 2010). Il costo è questo e “viene sostenuto dalla collettività”:

•a fronte di un taglio di emissioni di gas serra del 5 per cento entro il 2020,
•a fronte di 15 mila nuovi posti di lavoro già creati ad oggi,
•a fronte di 110 miliardi di euro in termini di ricchezza generale prodotta da oggi al 2020,
•a fronte di 50 miliardi di euro nelle casse dell’erario per i prossimi 30 anni.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Marzo 2011)

Se vogliamo parlare veramente delle risorse rinnovabili, bisogna dare un'occhiata alle invenzioni che sono stati nascosti volutamente per incentivare l'utilizzo del petrolio.

Qui subentra Nikola Tesla, che con oltre 750 brevetti (di cui meno della metà in uso) ha voluto dare contributo in questa direzione. Ci sono alcune risorse che non abbiamo mai sfruttato, perché come sappiamo, dove non c'è guadagno, non c'è interesse da parte delle multinazionali.

Credo di aver accennato da qualche parte il Bedini Motor, che è una realizzazione di uno dei brevetti di Nikola Tesla, che sfrutta il vuoto magnetico per generare più energia elettrica di quanto si mette dentro. Sotto qualche aspetto un perpetuum mobile, ma da livello fisico ovviamente no. Il vuoto magnetico è una caratteristica che si conosce da quando ci sono generatori classici dove si cerca di ridurre il suo effetto. Nikola Tesla invece ha provato ad ampliarlo.

E' riuscito a creare un dislivello elettromagnetico, dove l'energia elettrica di ingresso sfrutta questo vuoto per generare energia elettrica molto superiore. Il vuoto magnetico invece è colmato dal campo magnetico disponibile sulla terra.

Con la tecnologia oggi disponibile sarebbe possibile spendere 1 e produrre 9. Perché non si fa? Perché non ci guadagna chi vende ora il petrolio con tanto successo.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se vogliamo parlare veramente delle risorse rinnovabili, bisogna dare un'occhiata alle invenzioni che sono stati nascosti volutamente per incentivare l'utilizzo del petrolio.
> 
> Qui subentra Nikola Tesla, che con oltre 750 brevetti (di cui meno della metà in uso) ha voluto dare contributo in questa direzione. Ci sono alcune risorse che non abbiamo mai sfruttato, perché come sappiamo, dove non c'è guadagno, non c'è interesse da parte delle multinazionali.
> 
> ...


Su Tesla con me, sfondi non una porta ma un portone...

si parlava anche di un motore elettrico montato su un'auto e che sfruttava la frequenza di risonanza della terra di 8hz concepita come un enorme magnete...

che fine ha fatto?

pensa che figata sarebbe andare in giro gratis...

comunque a livello attuale e da fare gia' da subito, per me, lo dicevo l'altro giorno, ogni edificio a cominciare da quelli pubblici, dovrebbe avere una pompa geotermica e pannelli fotovoltaici....

l'eventuale e saltuario gap negativo coperto da centrali solari termodinamiche...

le centrali idro o termo attuali riservate solo per i grossi utilizzatori energivori...


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vedo che ti sei documentato ma male...:mrgreen:
> 
> Il sistema si chiama Archimede perche' ricalca gli specchi ustori proprio di Archimede, quindi Rubbia non ha brevettato il sistema di specchi ma la miscela di sali, la vernice speciale dei tubi e parte del sistema scambiatore di calore, mix che appunto ha un alto rendimento di cessione ANCHE DI NOTTE, dell'energia accumulata , rispetto ad altre soluzioni....
> 
> ...


Enel! Che ha fatto le stime necessarie per renderci meno dipendenti dal petrolio, un area pari a quella del raccordo anulare in una zona del mezzogiono alimenterebbe 1/3 di italia. Ma i vizi italiani esistono e la efficienza di questi impianti verrebbe minata daglli abitanti stessi di questa penisola.
Comunque le centrali furono create in america e le prima andavano con dei particolari Olii, la miscela che dici tu non è da ascriversi a Rubbia ma al team che ci ha lavorato sotto la sua direzione (o nome più che altro), quindi diamo meri a chi ne ha e cioè a tutte le persone e non solo a chi perchè importante era alla direzione di tutto.
Questo lo scrivo perchè ho visto molte cose date sotto nome di una persona che invece si faceva promotore di quella ricerca sotto di lui.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Su Tesla con me, sfondi non una porta ma un portone...
> 
> si parlava anche di un motore elettrico montato su un'auto e che sfruttava la frequenza di risonanza della terra di 8hz concepita come un enorme magnete...
> 
> ...


Questa del motore l'ho letta ed ho visto che è anche una bufala pazzesca, in realtà non può andare avanti.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Enel! Che ha fatto le stime necessarie per renderci meno dipendenti dal petrolio, un area pari a quella del raccordo anulare in una zona del mezzogiono alimenterebbe 1/3 di italia. Ma i vizi italiani esistono e la efficienza di questi impianti verrebbe minata daglli abitanti stessi di questa penisola.
> Comunque le centrali furono create in america e le prima andavano con dei particolari Olii, la miscela che dici tu non è da ascriversi a Rubbia ma al team che ci ha lavorato sotto la sua direzione (o nome più che altro), quindi diamo meri a chi ne ha e cioè a tutte le persone e non solo a chi perchè importante era alla direzione di tutto.
> Questo lo scrivo perchè ho visto molte cose date sotto nome di una persona che invece si faceva promotore di quella ricerca sotto di lui.


Ottima fonte per documentarti, l'Enel....:mrgreen:...

quella che vuole costruire a tutti i costi le centrali nucleari in Italia con tecnologia francese perche' e' socia dell'Edf appunto francese...

perche' fai domande all'oste per sapere com'e' il suo vino?

su Rubbia non insisto perche' non ne vale la pena polemizzare, pero' il risultato che a me interessa e' che il suo solare termodinamico lo hanno realizzato come dicevo l'altro giorno in Spagna e stanno realizzando altre centrali solari termodinamiche a conferma che le sue idee sono sballate...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Danie' ma perche' offendi la tua intelligenza pensando di essere un altro premio Nobel incompreso?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Questa del motore l'ho letta ed ho visto che è anche una bufala pazzesca, in realtà non può andare avanti.


Beh motore realizzato da Tesla o no, la terra e' un enorme magnete e se gli astronauti dello Shuttle qualche anno fa avevano un esperimento italiano per ottenere elettricita' tramite una sfera legata ad un cavo di 20km e tale esperimento falli' perche' STRANAMENTE il cavo si spezzo' e la sfera si perse nello spazio, che dici anche quella era na' bufala?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Danie' ritorna a legge Topolino...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator del cazzo, ma senti un poco che laurea hai???Diccelo tu  le tue fonti autorevoli e dicci per chi lavori, perchè del resto usi fonti pari al gossip. 
Mi sono rotto le palle di discutere con chi non è critico manco un attimo verso quello che scrive, che non è capace  di andare oltre al primo discorso che fa tentando un dialogo produttivo, quindi dimostri delle cose:
1) Sei estremamente ignorante
2) Usi l'offesa gratuita quando con te non la si usa per rendere meno valente il discorso  dell'altro, quindi ragioni per schemi statici
3) Sei una persona poco democratica e molto poco capace di lavorare con altri, quindi, o non lavori affatto o lavori da  solo e sei capace per puro culo di fare quello che fai vista la ignoranza del punto 1.
Auguri e basta parlare con te.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sterminator del cazzo, ma senti un poco che laurea hai???Diccelo tu  le tue fonti autorevoli e dicci per chi lavori, perchè del resto usi fonti pari al gossip.
> Mi sono rotto le palle di discutere con chi non è critico manco un attimo verso quello che scrive, che non è capace  di andare oltre al primo discorso che fa tentando un dialogo produttivo, quindi dimostri delle cose:
> 1) Sei estremamente ignorante
> 2) Usi l'offesa gratuita quando con te non la si usa per rendere meno valente il discorso  dell'altro, quindi ragioni per schemi statici
> ...


Infatti lavoro da solo (non mi sono laureato fine anni 70, in Scienze dell'informazione perche' si faceva poca pratica sui computers e progetto sistemi computerizzati per automazione industriale, domotica etcetc) perche' mi sta sul cazzo la mediocrita' e formare gente che non sa fare un cazzo per poi andarsene se non gli dai quello che sognano...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Danie' perche' ti salta la neuro?...si vede lontano un miglio che rispondi solo dopo aver guglato e non hai i concetti gia' metabolizzati...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque se sei mejo de Rubbia ti candideremo in Svezia...

mantieniti libero...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Questa del motore l'ho letta ed ho visto che è anche una bufala pazzesca, in realtà non può andare avanti.


 Nikola Tesla ha scoperto che nello strato dell'ionosfera alto circa 30 chilometri e più vicino alla terra (strato E) può essere energenizzato al ritmo di 8 Hz, per moltiplicare la potenza iniettata, grazie alla sua carica naturale. 8 Hz è la risonanza elettrica dell'ionosfera.

Ha inoltre scoperto che gran parte dei processi biologici opera alla frequenza fra i 6 e 8 Hz, che ha incentivato la fervida fantasia di molti.

Un motore alimentato dal campo magnetico è esistito, ma il prototipo non ha funzionato abbastanza a lungo per entusiasmare più che una magra manciata di persone.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Allora Caro Sterminator, sulle centrali atomiche per esempio ho una esperienza molto elevata data da anni di ricerche sull'argomento studiando le differenze tra le tre generazioni di reattori, pura curiosità per una cosa osì affascinante e pericolosa. Le centrali Solari termodinamiche le studiai non sai quanti anni fà, sono cosa vecchia e risaputa che hanno il difetto di dare un danno ambientale enorme (paesaggio distrutto), in una Italia in cui si lotta anche per un piccolo viadotto siamo messi bene. Costruzione, i problemi principali sono dati dall'accentramento di una unica soluzione produttiva in una unica zona d'Italia, cosa che crea problemi in quanto tecnologicamente la rete elettrica potrebbe portare a dei Blackouto, cosa che in certe produzioni (sai bene) non può succedere pena giorni e giorni per rimettere in sesto il sistema di produzione protetto,
Il solare termodinamico si può fare ma sarebbe situato in una zona alquanto poco produttiva e  che sarà tale anche nel prossimo decennio mentre le parti produttive e più assetate di corrente si troverebbero come prima con diverse necessità.
Ci sono brevetti per migliaia di soluzioni, tanto per dirne una c'è ed è stata prodotto un prototipo dalla Mercedes di Classe A con celle a combustibile che viene alimentata da Etanolo, ma anche qui ci sono i difetti, il primo è il costo abnorme il secondo...è che produce sempre e comunque CO2, cosa che si vorrebbe alquanto evitare.
Conosco anche la tecnologia di batterie Nichel-Zinco, interessanti per costo anche se hanno una durata di vita inferiore a quella al Litio, ma con una enorme riciclabilità, ma anche qui il freno è sempre l'alto costo di setup dell'impianto. 
Gli impainti fotovoltaici sono interessanti e se scaricano in rete con una rete di ultima generazione gestita elettronicamente si possono perdere ingenti peridte di carico,  mentre i classici sistemi termici possono essere utili in impianti cogenerativi sia industriali (ricordo oltretutto che per produzioni industriali può servire l'uso di vapore) sia in ambito domestico. A Ferrara la falda geotermica viene riscaldata ulterioremente dall'inceneritore per esempio. 
Ci sono molte idee buone, ma hanno bisogni di essere sviluppate, per esempio il motore a campo magnetico potrebbe andare, ma nel lungo corso si dimenticano le energie dissipate per attriti interni e organi ausiliari che comunque sono necessari, basta un niente ed un equilibrio raggiunto si toglie e il futuro non può essere legato al filo di un flebile equilibrio.
Stermnator, io queste cose le conosco perchè devo conoscere i materiali di produzione, i loro pregi ed i loro difetti e le tecniche di lavorazione, non si può applicare  una tecnologia di lavorazione pari a quella che uso io stesso per  la creazione degli elettrodi delle  mie prove, i costi sono fuori scala.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> comunque se sei mejo de Rubbia ti candideremo in Svezia...
> 
> mantieniti libero...


Comunque per dirti, il mio attuale progetto è finanziato interamente dall'europa :up:, almeno le spese enormi sono ritornate e questo mio lavoro farà dare altri fondi, cosa che mi fa alquanto felice.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora Caro Sterminator, sulle centrali atomiche per esempio ho una esperienza molto elevata data da anni di ricerche sull'argomento studiando le differenze tra le tre generazioni di reattori, pura curiosità per una cosa osì affascinante e pericolosa. Le centrali Solari termodinamiche le studiai non sai quanti anni fà, sono cosa vecchia e risaputa che hanno il difetto di dare un danno ambientale enorme (paesaggio distrutto), in una Italia in cui si lotta anche per un piccolo viadotto siamo messi bene. Costruzione, i problemi principali sono dati dall'accentramento di una unica soluzione produttiva in una unica zona d'Italia, cosa che crea problemi in quanto tecnologicamente la rete elettrica potrebbe portare a dei Blackouto, cosa che in certe produzioni (sai bene) non può succedere pena giorni e giorni per rimettere in sesto il sistema di produzione protetto,
> Il solare termodinamico si può fare ma sarebbe situato in una zona alquanto poco produttiva e  che sarà tale anche nel prossimo decennio mentre le parti produttive e più assetate di corrente si troverebbero come prima con diverse necessità.
> Ci sono brevetti per migliaia di soluzioni, tanto per dirne una c'è ed è stata prodotto un prototipo dalla Mercedes di Classe A con celle a combustibile che viene alimentata da Etanolo, ma anche qui ci sono i difetti, il primo è il costo abnorme il secondo...è che produce sempre e comunque CO2, cosa che si vorrebbe alquanto evitare.
> Conosco anche la tecnologia di batterie Nichel-Zinco, interessanti per costo anche se hanno una durata di vita inferiore a quella al Litio, ma con una enorme riciclabilità, ma anche qui il freno è sempre l'alto costo di setup dell'impianto.
> ...


A parte il concentrato di tecnologie diverse buttate a casaccio, mi compiaccio per la retromarcia sul solare termodinamico che da stronzata totale originaria, adesso gli troviamo come difetto, il deturpare l'ambiente...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

vabbe', comunque prendo atto che Rubbia e' un coglione che non capisce un cazzo e spero soltanto che la ricerca sia fatta solo da queste teste...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIm9E76-jtA&feature=player_embedded#at=109


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A parte il concentrato di tecnologie diverse buttate a casaccio, mi compiaccio per la retromarcia sul solare termodinamico che da stronzata totale originaria, adesso gli troviamo come difetto, il deturpare l'ambiente...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Oltre al minuto 2:30 non ce l'ho fatta   :incazzato: Stermi, scusami. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Oltre al minuto 2:30 non ce l'ho fatta   :incazzato: Stermi, scusami. :mrgreen:


E fammi un riassunto allora...

meglio di niente...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: e pensa' che votano e legiferano sti minkioni...

roba da passargli sopra con un Tir...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E fammi un riassunto allora...
> 
> meglio di niente...
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: va fa n'cul :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: va fa n'cul :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Questo invece e' nel tuo range di durata...

buon divertimento e mi raccomando tutto d'un fiato..vai.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPtMsWGaPbs&feature=related


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questo invece e' nel tuo range di durata...
> 
> buon divertimento e mi raccomando tutto d'un fiato..vai.....
> 
> ...


 Per rimanere in tema, oggi si è iscritto un utente, tradotto "Prete per sempre". Sono curioso dell'evoluzione :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questo invece e' nel tuo range di durata...
> 
> buon divertimento e mi raccomando tutto d'un fiato..vai.....
> 
> ...



MA COSA TI HO FATTO OGGI IO  MI HAI PRESA DI MIRA? :incazzato: :incazzato:


































Rivolgi la tua attenzione ai "casati" per favore  :mrgreen:  quelli si che fanno ridere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Tie', ricambio la cortesia :mrgreen:​


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0xtH42nTU8




:rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per rimanere in tema, oggi si è iscritto un utente, tradotto "Prete per sempre". Sono curioso dell'evoluzione :mrgreen:


Hacheragli er pc e dacce gli indirizzi de casa...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> MA COSA TI HO FATTO OGGI IO  MI HAI PRESA DI MIRA? :incazzato: :incazzato:
> 
> Rivolgi la tua attenzione ai "casati" per favore  :mrgreen:  quelli si che fanno ridere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Seeee, Stampa.....:mrgreen:

Mari', e' tempo di nanna...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

